# Samba conf - nun klappt nix mehr



## fredolin (8. September 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nun hab ich das Chaos perfekt..Meine smb.conf scheint nun überhaupt nicht mehr zu funktionieren.

bekomme nun immer unter win xp rechner die anzeige, das anmelde fenster, wo user gast schon drinne steht und ich nur noch ne passwd ein zugeben hätte..

will aber nicht den gast haben als benutzer bzw. ohne anmeldung..

ich benutze das share als webentwicklung und möchte darauf zu griefen - schreiben - ändern und neu anlegen können.

hier meine smb.conf datei

```
# smb.conf is the main Samba configuration file. You find a full commented
# version at /usr/share/doc/packages/samba/examples/smb.conf.SUSE if the
# samba-doc package is installed.
# Date: 2008-06-06
[global]
	workgroup = INTERNET
	netbios name = Linux WebspaceServer
	printing = cups
	printcap name = cups
	printcap cache time = 750
	cups options = raw
	map to guest = Bad User
	
	usershare allow guests = Yes
	add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd  -c Machine -d /var/lib/nobody -s /bin/false %m$
	
	os level = 65
    	security = user
    	encrypt passwords = Yes

## Share disabled by YaST
# [homes]
#	comment = Home Directories
#	valid users = %S, %D%w%S
#	browseable = No
#	read only = No
#	inherit acls = Yes
# [profiles]
#	comment = Network Profiles Service
#	path = %H
#	read only = No
#	store dos attributes = Yes
#	create mask = 0600
#	directory mask = 0700

## Share disabled by YaST
# [users]
#	comment = All users
#	path = /home
#	read only = No
#	inherit acls = Yes
#	veto files = /aquota.user/groups/shares/

## Share disabled by YaST
# [groups]
#	comment = All groups
#	path = /home/groups
#	read only = No
#	inherit acls = Yes
[printers]
	comment = All Printers
	path = /var/tmp
	printable = Yes
	create mask = 0600
	browseable = No
[print$]
	comment = Printer Drivers
	path = /var/lib/samba/drivers
	write list = @ntadmin root
	force group = ntadmin
	create mask = 0664
	directory mask = 0775

[#netlogon]
#	comment = Network Logon Service
#	path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon
#	write list = root

[webentwicklug]
	browseable = Yes
	writeable = Yes
	comment = Plattform Internetentwicklungen
	guest ok = Yes
	path = /webspace/www/htdocs
	read only = No
	create mask = 0770
	public = Yes
```

weiss nun nicht mehr was ich da so abgeht.. irgendwie den überblick verloren..
bekomme nun auch auf meinen winxp pc zusätzlich die fehlermeldung: "Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden. Keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkerssource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administartor des Servers um die BErechtigung zu erhalten" (also ich selber)..:-(

gruss
fredolin


----------

